# Kung Pow Movie



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2002)

Surely someone can review the Kung Pow movie for us by now?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 28, 2002)

I have limited brain cells left and I need them for other things.


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 30, 2002)

I thought it was very funny. The movie relies more on parody than it does on actual martial arts fighting. It had great slapstick humor, and what fighting it did have was pretty funny (the chosen one's gopher-chuck fighting was actually very well done). The dubbing was funny, too.  The great part is that the majority of the shooting was done back in 1976. It was actually a serious (questionable) film,and they made use of a lot of digital inserts.  I want to see the original now!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> *The great part is that the majority of the shooting was done back in 1976. It was actually a serious (questionable) film,and they made use of a lot of digital inserts.*



I had heard it referred to as "The Dubbed Movie" and now I know why! I guess that limits what's parodied, though I see The Matrix in the ads.

How are the star's martial arts skills? Is he clearly being stunt-doubled for the real fight scenes?


----------



## deadhand31 (Jan 30, 2002)

Hard to say..... you can see his face in all of the martial arts scenes, but then again, you have to realize that he was inserted into the many different scenes, and they show some before/after sequences at the end of the movie. I think all the real fight scenes were done by the original star. Steve Odekerk, the one you'll see in the movie, was at the very most a teenager when the movie was originally filmed. His presence in about 95% of the film is a special effect in itself. You don't get to see the real star at all until the credits. 

As for the Matrix cowfight, that wasn't done back in 1976. I don't think the first major fight scene was done back then either. If you want to see a movie that has good martial arts, go get Kiss of the Dragon (now on video in the states!! Yipee)!! If you want to see more rudimentary martial arts applied in a humorous and exagherrated manner, then see Kung Pow.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 4, 2002)

It was funnier than I thought but it wasn't the greatest. I did enjoy the dubbing.  It had potential to be funnier though.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2002)

Is it appropriate for younger kids? Mine would like to see it. It's at a second-run theatre near us now.


----------



## deadhand31 (Feb 25, 2002)

ummm... well... i don't know if there's sex in it or not..... there's a part where whatsername is only in her panties, and it's a back view... but the reel skipped, so i couldn't tell ya for sure. there is a tongue-fu fight with mono-boob and the chosen one. i'd say it's suitable for 13 and up.


----------



## cakehole22 (Aug 16, 2002)

arnisador, you might want to check out the DVD lots of specials were added.  Like deleted scenes, alternate dialogue tracks that are hysterical, and a commentary by Oedekerk.  

I agree the dubbing is classic.  At http://www.kungpowmovie.com/swf/KPmain.html you can actually dub your own scenes from the film, quite amusing. 

I wrote kind of a mini review here: 
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3032

Good Day, 
CC


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 16, 2002)

I saw it at the theatre. By far the stupidest movie I have ever seen. And I have seen some stupid movies. I know how to separate movies by what qualities they have, ie... special effects, gore, MA quality. This has a precious few funny parts. Not enough to justify not putting the Actors to death by BBQ and Microwave.:wah:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cakehole22 _
> 
> *arnisador, you might want to check out the DVD lots of specials were added.  Like deleted scenes, alternate dialogue tracks that are hysterical, and a commentary by Oedekerk.
> *



We got a DVD player recently so perhaps I will--at least rent it.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the funniest part is right after he beat up the cow and he is going to attack the main guy.

And he's like "I'm waiting you little girl I got something for you!"
thats not verbatim but I was laughing my **** off.

Also when he punches the old guy in the face and when he plays music when he starts fighting.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Oct 15, 2002)

The scenes digitally created specifically for the movie aren't that funny -- they lean towards the stupid side.  But the redubbed and manipulated Kung Fu movie scenes are absolutely _hilarious_.  It's like watching _Mystery Science Theater 3000_, or -- if you remember back that far -- the old "Mad Movies," in which old films were redubbed with funny dialog.

I about blew a brain gasket laughing when the old teacher says to his terrible student something like, "Let your anger be like a monkey... inside a pinata...  hiding with the candy, hoping no small children break through."


----------

